# sex while ovulating



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

why wouldn't one get pregnant if they had sex while ovulating? (Honest Question)


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

just because it doesn't always work, doesn't need to be a reason.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

because conception is really quite miraculous, where everything has to happen _just right_ for it to occur.


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

A lot of things can go wrong. The fertilized egg may not be a healthy one or there may be mistakes made when the chromosomes from the egg and sperm unite. Or the fertilized egg may not get into the uterus and attach well to the lining before it starts shedding (AF), etc.

I think every time egg and sperm meet there is on a 1/5 chance that things will go well and the sperm will be able to fertilize the egg. And then there are other odds for the fertilized egg to get properly implanted in the uterus and begin developing. To be honest, it is amazing that the process has worked so well 10 billion or so times in human history when you think of all that can (and does) go wrong with the fertilization process.


----------



## lucy_v (Jan 21, 2009)

Sperm quantity/quality is another factor that could affect the outcome.

A great book to read is "In the Womb" (and the National Geogaphic documentary of the same name is amazing too).


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
because conception is really quite miraculous, where everything has to happen _just right_ for it to occur.

Exactly! I continue to be amazed by the conception and pregnancy process.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Watch this: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/miracle/program.html

It is amazing that the chance of pregnancy for a couple with normal fertility is 25% on average. Really, with all our bodies must do, I'd expect it to be lower for most of us.

That said, sex DURING ovulation (as in when the egg is coming out!) or right after? You have an even lower chance vs. sex the day before, for instance. Why? Sperm must be waiting in the tubes for around 8 hours before it's mature enough to even try to penetrate the egg.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

wow this is all so enlightening. Thanks for the replies. I am just waiting and hoping with my friend. She thinks it didn't happen and feels like a failure. I love her to death and I know these feelings can be normal. But i want to do what I can to help her out. this information is good. Thank you


----------



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

Another reason I have seen that people don't get pregnant when everything looks *perfect* is that there could be an energetic block. That is why I believe acupuncture works so well.


----------

